# SAS in action.



## airborne (Aug 19, 2013)

http://youtu.be/3Arf_Lgrr08

http://youtu.be/S1w_EIo_CQ0

[video=youtube_share;3Arf_Lgrr08]http://youtu.be/3Arf_Lgrr08[/video]

[video=youtube_share;S1w_EIo_CQ0]http://youtu.be/S1w_EIo_CQ0[/video]


----------



## Bombardier (Aug 19, 2013)

Brilliant Videos mate
I love to see our elite in action. 
Although we had had a numerically inferior force for Op Barras the rebels didn't stand a feckin chance.


----------

